
Unaccountable Amazon Chinese Retailers Threaten Consumer Safety and Business - bh3244
https://medium.com/swlh/unaccountable-chinese-retailers-threaten-american-consumer-safety-and-business-outdated-laws-are-c75ee4e7d90b
======
jangstrom
Interesting read. But I don't like how "unsafe product" and "IP infringements"
were constantly in the same breath.

One hurts a business's bottom line.

The other creates dangerous items that can harm or kill.

